# Kentucky Cherry Bomb



## ftw2012 (Jul 31, 2006)

anyone ever heard or this or grown it?  knew a guy that grew it outdoors one year and it was great stuff!  just cant find anything about it.  lots of Cherry Bomb and Cherry Bomb II.  anyone grown either of them?


----------

